
The Most Diabolical Python Antipattern - apsec112
https://realpython.com/the-most-diabolical-python-antipattern/
======
kbd
TLDR: don't silently ignore exceptions like

    
    
        try:
            do_something()
        except:
            pass
    

and make sure you log your stack traces somehow.

